# [SOLVED] stuck key that isn't quite stuck



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

My laptop is a fairly new Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop (Windows XP). I've noticed strange behavior a month after getting it, but only now did I realize what was going on.

At first it wouldn't let me view text when I hover over some things (like links) for more than a quick blink, as if I had moved the cursor or hit a key. Then I noticed that every time I hit ctrl in photoshop to cut or paste, it would suddenly zoom in.

This week I tried playing a game where I have to assign keys by pushing them when told (like push the key I want to use for Button A when told)... and figured out what was going on. For every single button assignment, it thought I was pushing the +/= key, even though I wasn't touching it. That explains why Photoshop was zooming in, too... the zoom command is ctrl+=.

But it doesn't seem to think I'm holding the key down at all times. I can type here and in documents and online games fine without it flooding the box with =======, and even in typing accuracy games it doesn't think I'm touching the = key at all.

So any idea why my +/= key acts so strangely? It's really irritating to try to customize a game's keys and have the game end up thinking that every command should be assigned to the = key. 

I thought it might be stuck, but it doesn't quite behave as if a key was being held down, so I have no idea. 

Thanks!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: stuck key that isn't quite stuck*

Sounds like you have accessibility options turned on. Here is how to check.

Go to start, all programs, Accessories, Accessibility options. From here, choose utility manager. See if shows any of these running.

These are for people that need help using Windows.


----------



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: stuck key that isn't quite stuck*

I couldn't find anything called "utility manager" in the accessibility options menu -- just the screen with the keyboard, sound, display, mouse, and general tabs. None of the keyboard options (sticky keys, filter keys, or toggle keys) have checked "on" boxes, either. Hmm..

(thanks for your quick reply and sorry for my late one!)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: stuck key that isn't quite stuck*

Well, it sounds like your keyboard is flaking out on you. I had the same problem with one of my old Dell laptops. 

I bought another one on Ebay and that fixed it.


----------



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: stuck key that isn't quite stuck*

So it's just my keyboard acting kind of... haunted? I still have no idea why the constant keystrokes don't appear when I type (though I'm certainly glad they don't), but hmm.. I guess I have to get a whole new keyboard? I wonder if an out of control zoom function in photoshop is worth the effort of figuring out how to open this laptop and install a new keyboard...

Thanks again~


----------



## rocketait (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re:stuck key that isn't quite stuck*

same problem can't figure out what key it is though. i have a dell inspiron 1501 and when i go in to a game i get a clicking sound every 1/2 second or faster. it is not being held down, it's slower then that but i cant seem to do any thing about it. only new thing i did was play tribes 2 and install a patch for Navy Field.


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

Update the BIOS to the latest version. It's an issue with Inspiron 1501s. After BIOS update (which you can get from the Dell website), shut down laptop, pull power cable out, take battery out. Press and hold down the power button for 3 seconds, 3 times. I think this clears out static electricity. Also, unplug the lead going from the back of the laptop to the power box that goes to the wall for a minute or so.

Plug everything back in and turn on. No more =====

Sources: It happened to me and I fixed it. It hasn't haunted me for a year :grin:


----------

